# Is there any point to the "Prices, Bargains and Sales alerts" forum?



## Ceist Beag

I'm not being smart here but I genuinely don't see the point of this forum as it really is just a watered down version of the Boards.ie Bargain Alerts and Boards.ie Couponing forums. Is there much point having a forum that simply copies and pastes from another forum? And absolutely no offence intended here Smashbox as I realise you are trying to help people here, but I just think it's taking up a lot of your time to do this whilst it would be much easier to simply direct people over to Boards.ie instead.


----------



## frash

+1


----------



## Sandals

I, for one, dont like/use boards.ie so find this section worthwhile....


----------



## Smashbox

Ceist, I'm not actually a member of boards.

If someone tells me about an offer, I google for the coupon and post it here. I also see posts on Twitter and Facebook and share the links here too. I do have friends who are members and who would tell me about various offers but I never signed up.


----------



## gillarosa

I'm also not a member of boards.ie, so I wouldn't agree that this is a waste of time, if you feel your bargain alerts are up to date don't read any of the postings. Thanks for your work Smashbox.


----------



## Ceist Beag

But you don't need to be a member of boards.ie to see the posts on the links I sent. My point is simply that I've not seen one post in this forum that isn't already on those other forum and the boards one has a lot more alerts than here. If this forum was offering something different to boards I would see the point of it but as I said I haven't see anything different here.


----------



## chrisboy

Maybe if all the coupons were posted in one thread, rather than opening up a new thread for every coupon?


----------



## Smashbox

Thanks Gillarosa.

Ceist, I don't visit boards. I come here. I took a while off where I didn't visit any site at all, but came back here recently and have started to post stuff. 

If boards is better, then go there for their bargain alerts! Some people obviously do use this forum, you just might not be one of them.


----------



## NorfBank

Good work Smashbox, keep 'er lit.


----------



## TarfHead

I can't access boards from work


----------



## ajapale

At a personal level I have no interest in these _*coupon promotions*_ and would have no problem if they were discontinued on AAM with a link to boards.ie or where ever.

I am however very interested in the mechanics of household budgeting and  believe that household budgeting cant be done well unless one has a  very good idea of the _*prevailing unit prices for staples*_ such as milk, bread, cereal, meat, etc. This is why I asked for _*prices*_ to be included in the forum heading last December.

Perhaps we could consider removing the words Bargains/Sales Alert and replace with something like "Prices for Budgeting".

To give an example my children horse through the weetabix. Weetabix are  normally about 10c each in Dunnes/Tesco but in Lidle over the last few  weeks they are selling at 6c each. These offers are cyclical and I think  we can provide genuine information by bring in this to the attention of AAM posters.

aj

PS I dont mean to denegrade Smashboxes work but I would like to see the Prices Forum move away from coupon deals and deal with real pricing and household budgeting.


----------



## ssm

i saved 6 Euro superquinn delivery charge the other day thanks to Smashbox

i dont use any other boards so i would hate to see this go


----------



## Ceist Beag

Good points ajapale, that would be an angle to take alright. I'm not looking to shut down this forum btw, am more looking to get discussion going on how it can be made more relevant to the theme of AskAboutMoney and its users. I would certainly be willing to help smashbox (and others) by posting items here that I see elsewhere if I felt it was in the interest of the members, but I'm also conscious of the overhead on mods to keep forums going so I just want to see what people want to see here to make it more relevant to this site as opposed to any other forum.


----------



## Smashbox

Thanks Norf, glad it helped ssm


----------



## Cheeus

I think the post should be left as it is - it does what it says on the tin.
There are other places on AAM that cater well for household budgeting. 

Thanks to those who contribute to this thread. Those who are not interested in coupons/bargains/sales don't have to read it.


----------



## Smashbox

I wish there was a like button for that post, cheeus


----------



## ajapale

Cheeus said:


> There are other places on AAM that cater well for household budgeting.


 Where is unit pricing of household staples catered for on AAM?


----------



## T McGibney

Cheeus said:


> Those who are not interested in coupons/bargains/sales don't have to read it.



The regular updates can sometimes clog the  page.


----------



## Knuttell

Some people have wayy wayyy to much time on their hands,there is plenty of stuff I have no interest in on AAM...

I don't feel that because I have no interest in it that it should be removed.

I don't feel an need to post a thread calling for its removal.

I just don't read it.

It really is that simple.

Keep up the good work Smashbox.


----------



## ney001

I also like this section I must admit and now that Smashy is back it's all the more interesting.  I WILL say however that I think Smashbox should have just one thread on which all coupons updates can be added - we can then just look up the thread and see what was added for the day, rather then individual threads.  

Keep up the good work 

And if you come across any 'anti aging' cream samples etc feel free to post it!....... For the mother like!


----------



## Smashbox

Knuttell said:


> Keep up the good work Smashbox.



Thank you Knuttell, I will pay you later..


----------



## Smashbox

ney001 said:


> And if you come across any 'anti aging' cream samples etc feel free to post it!....... For the mother like!



Of course


----------



## mathepac

The brother and his partner have a new babby. I sent on the link for free perfume to the new Mammy and the link for cheap cider from boards.ie to the new Daddy. I sent Pampers & Johnson freeby links to them both for when they sober up enough to change the new babby's bum!

Thanks Smashbox, keep up the good work, there's something for everyone in your audience.


----------



## STEINER

I have availed of some of the coupons/discounts and think they are good value and an amusing short diversion from the heavy duty topics that affect us all re our mortgages, investments, social welfare etc

Yes, you can get coupons/discounts on other forums but using the same logic you would bypass AAM and try revenue.ie first for taxation info, citizeninformation.ie etc etc


----------



## Smashbox

mathepac said:


> The brother and his partner have a new babby. I sent on the link for free perfume to the new Mammy and the link for cheap cider from boards.ie to the new Daddy. I sent Pampers & Johnson freeby links to them both for when they sober up enough to change the new babby's bum!
> 
> Thanks Smashbox, keep up the good work, there's something for everyone in your audience.



Great to hear


----------



## ajapale

Coupons Thread

Thats a really neat solution! Thanks SmashBox.


----------



## Smashbox

Just taking comments on board, aj


----------



## MB05

I too like the coupons thread. Not everyone looks at boards.ie so they are new to us. It would be good if AAM had a way of filtering your preferences so it doesn't clog your 'New Posts' but as it doesn't I think we all have to live with threads that don't interest us. As others have said just ignore the threads that don't catch your eye.

My main gripe is that when I haven't been on AAM in a day or two and I select New Posts I rarely get to the bottom of the list by the time it stops you using the 'read first unread' button. I logged on at 8:15pm today and by 8:36pm it 'timed me out'.


----------



## Troy McClure

I think the thrad should be broken into sections such as a coupon thread. I would like to see an electrical bargain thread and moreso a thread for CLOSING DOWN sales. Store owners who are closing down can use it as a free alert service as they clearly have no money for ads.

I dont understand why anyone would want thread removed. Seems a bit busy bodyish. If you are not interested then ignore it.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Keep them coming.


----------



## Leo

Troy McClure said:


> Store owners who are closing down can use it as a free alert service as they clearly have no money for ads.


 
We don't allow advertising in any form.
Leo


----------

